# rumors are true blue cats in westbranch



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

Caught these drifting in 27 feet of water on whole bluegill and floating slip rigs







View image in gallery​


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Get ready for the debate. Nice catch regardless. WB always gives me nice fish. Never know what your pull outta there. Big walleye, musky, stripers and apparently catfish.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like blues to me!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Channel Cats for sure. BIG Channel Cats to say the least!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

The anal fins are a dead giveaway. There is no doubt that those are Blues. I'm sure that won't be enough to end the debate for some, however. If those were Channels, then you are fishing a WORLD CLASS Channel fishery to land two that size in one outing.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice pair of fish. Geeze didnt think
It was that warm out tho. Ha ha.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Are those Blue Cats? In my opinion, yes, as far as I can tell. There has never been blues stocked there. They must have been planted there. Also when was this pic taken?


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

This was taken in august like I said I'm new to the site so I've gotta uploads the photos I have but I thought I had just broke the state record channel until I examine them and looked ar the anal bon. I didn't think they were in there but someone must have put a few in. I remember laffing at an old man when he told me he catches blues well looks like he is laffing now


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice fish, I agree that those are blues based on the anal fin, but it seems weird that you would catch 2 transplanted fish in the same day. I wonder if they could be large channels that just happen to have an anal fin shaped like a blue, maybe some kind of mutant or hybrid?


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

IMO.....photo is well....several things not normal....just sayin!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you talking about him holding those "hogs" out almost straight in front of himself without straining? Or that he's holding them with just his thumb in the mouth? Is it possible that they could just be a couple of 5-7 lb channels with some good camera techniques! 


Ogf's best said:


> IMO.....photo is well....several things not normal....just sayin!


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

and the sunlight angles are off on said subjects,


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

oh ya totally would fake these fish because ive got nothing better to do i guess the other to photos from earlier this year are fake as well not to say that maybe he might be quite strong that doing concrete and lifting 50# bags rolling 500# drums at work all day. or maybe if you did some p90x you might beable to hold hogs out like these as well. just saying lol


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

outbackzack86 said:


> oh ya totally would fake these fish because ive got nothing better to do i guess the other to photos from earlier this year are fake as well not to say that maybe he might be quite strong that doing concrete and lifting 50# bags rolling 500# drums at work all day. or maybe if you did some p90x you might beable to hold hogs out like these as well. just saying lol


Don't sweat it. This is a great site, but there are plenty of armchair detectives to be found.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

AkronCATS said:


> Are you talking about him holding those "hogs" out almost straight in front of himself without straining? Or that he's holding them with just his thumb in the mouth? Is it possible that they could just be a couple of 5-7 lb channels with some good camera techniques!


It's hard to believe someone would actually say those pictures are fake unless they're jealous it's not them holding a couple decent sized fish. Some of you guys either need to get a life or find some place else to show how pitiful and ignorant you can be. This guy just signs up as a new member and the first thing you do is show him what a big piece of crap this site has become..........Mark


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx guys but you gotta understand some just arnt as fourtanet as others, i mean they dont persue as hard as others.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

ACTUALLY...

If you look at his right (our anatomical left) elbow, as well as his shoulders arched back, he's actually holding them further away from the camera. They would look much bigger if he were holding them straight out. Speak for yourselves, but I am fully confident that I could hold both of those fish in the same fashion he is for a photo. I could even hold them out for the "Big Fish Pose," which he IS NOT doing if you look at his shoulders.

Armchair detectives, likely armchair fishermen; nice catch no matter where they were caught. Certainly blues. Congrats on the memory!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice fish for sure........still not sold that they are blues though, not to say that i don't believe you, but there has been a lot of shenanigans lately.


----------



## 84sylvan70hp (Aug 22, 2012)

wow
BUT, I really do hope this is true, cause really that is/was or just might be great news!


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice fish outback! Welcome to the site.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

See what CSI and NCIS have done to people....Get a life. Or better yet, get a fishing rod, shut off the computer and go fishing.. (also, spell check wouldn't hurt.)


----------



## 84sylvan70hp (Aug 22, 2012)

guess i should have asked for a dna sample instead lol


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

bassmastermjb said:


> It's hard to believe someone would actually say those pictures are fake unless they're jealous it's not them holding a couple decent sized fish. Some of you guys either need to get a life or find some place else to show how pitiful and ignorant you can be. This guy just signs up as a new member and the first thing you do is show him what a big piece of crap this site has become..........Mark


Well said Mark , I cant stand the bullsh*t debates on every thread it seems like , some guys are relentless . You are absolutely right about the site "crap" . This thread is exactly why I hardly ever post ANYTHING . Instead of telling anyone "congrats", or "nice fish" it's everyone saying dumb sh*t like "shoulda got a DNA sample " or they think the pic is photo shopped . The list can go on and on , I just dont know why guys have to continually bash EVERYONE that posts something they dont like . Just keep you mouth shut instead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OUtback , great job on the fish . Those have got to be blue cats they absolutely look like it . No matter what kind of fish they are they are huge , congrats !!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Well said Mark , I cant stand the bullsh*t debates on every thread it seems like , some guys are relentless . You are absolutely right about the site "crap" . *This thread is exactly why I hardly ever post ANYTHING* ...


I can understand why you feel the way you do... It's much easier to make a hit-n-run post bashing the site rather than be an active participant in keeping the "crap" in it's place. 

"If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem" Charles Rosner


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm going jeremy wade on this one.i drag jig n worm & drop shot with minnows once a week there. i'll drag gills now! and if they're there i'm sure i will catch one.i love that lake,but now i'm chasing silver bullets.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Surely this can be easily confirmed by the local DNR officers. Has anyone dropped them a line? The last survey should have picked up a couple. It wouldn't be a surprise to me. Nice pigs outback!!! --Tim


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

KaGee said:


> I can understand why you feel the way you do... It's much easier to make a hit-n-run post bashing the site rather than be an active participant in keeping the "crap" in it's place.
> 
> "If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem" Charles Rosner


To be honest I have always tried to be the person of reason with some of these posts and threads . But when I have most members start BASHING me , for no reason . 

I just thinks it sad what some of these members have turned hunting and fishing topics into ..... It just amazes me . Something we all love and enjoy to do has been turned into a p*ssing match between so many people . 

I apologize for saying the "site" is crap , I should of said "some of the members opinions , statements , and B.S. is crap . 

Next time I wont say anything at all !!!!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bulldawg, If it ever happens again, please report the post. (The little red triangle down and to the left of every post) It's very difficult for us to track each and every post. We too find it amazing that some guys just don't want to get along.


----------

